# The tivo box has detected a serious problem



## KLINK (Aug 17, 2004)

I got that message today (2/2/2020) on my refurbished Bolt Vox that Tivo sent at the end of Nov. of last year. It replaced a Bolt box that had a bad hdmi port.

The message also said that the box was trying to fix the problem and it could take up to 3 hours, if that was not successful to call Tivo support.

It has been over 10 hours and it is still not fixed. If it is the hard drive and tivo wants to charge me another $84.53(that includes tax), I will replace the drive myself.

Will the hard drive from a Tivo Elite box fit in the Bolt? If not what is the price for a 500 gb. hard drive that works in a Bolt?

Will the cable card bracket from the Bolt fit in a Roamio OTA?

Update

Last Thursday I called Tivo and told them about my problem and in about 5 min. they said that they would replace the box for free. It arrived Monday afternoon and every thing is working so far.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

KLINK said:


> It has been over 10 hours and it is still not fixed. If it is the hard drive and tivo wants to charge me another $84.53(that includes tax), I will replace the drive myself.
> 
> Will the hard drive from a Tivo Elite box fit in the Bolt? If not what is the price for a 500 gb. hard drive that works in a Bolt?


Forget about a 500GB hard drive for the Bolt: there recently have been excellent deals, on Amazon.com and at eBay.com I believe, for a favored _2TB_ 2.5" Toshiba hard drive, at ~$50-60. This is a _great _price. Toshiba model no. MQ03ABB200 (current low price at Amazon: $49.99). The 3TB version of this drive also has been available, currently at Amazon.com for $124.99 (Toshiba MQ03ABB300). These prices especially are noteworthy because these drives no longer are being manufactured; people have been putting them into their Bolt boxes for quite a while.

https://www.amazon.com/Toshiba-MQ03...ords=Toshiba+MQ03ABB200&qid=1580705563&sr=8-3

https://www.amazon.com/Toshiba-5400...ords=Toshiba+MQ03ABB300&qid=1580705518&sr=8-2


----------



## KLINK (Aug 17, 2004)

Mikeguy said:


> Forget about a 500GB hard drive for the Bolt: there recently have been excellent deals, on Amazon.com and at eBay.com I believe, for a favored _2TB_ 2.5" Toshiba hard drive, at ~$50-60. This is a _great _price. Toshiba model no. MQ03ABB200 (current low price at Amazon: $49.99). The 3TB version of this drive also has been available, currently at Amazon.com for $124.99 (Toshiba MQ03ABB300). These prices especially are noteworthy because these drives no longer are being manufactured; people have been putting them into their Bolt boxes for quite a while.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Toshiba-MQ03...ords=Toshiba+MQ03ABB200&qid=1580705563&sr=8-3
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Toshiba-5400...ords=Toshiba+MQ03ABB300&qid=1580705518&sr=8-2


Thanks for the links.

I was hoping that the drive in my Elite box would fit , since it would be free. It no longer has Lifetime on it . I used it to upgrade to the Bolt that died last Nov.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

KLINK said:


> Thanks for the links.
> 
> I was hoping that the drive in my Elite box would fit , since it would be free. It no longer has Lifetime on it . I used it to upgrade to the Bolt that died last Nov.


The Elite drive is 3.5"; Bolt uses 2.5".


----------



## KLINK (Aug 17, 2004)

UCLABB said:


> The Elite drive is 3.5"; Bolt uses 2.5".


Thanks for the info.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

What is a TiVo Elite?


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

mattyro7878 said:


> What is a TiVo Elite?


Series 4.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mattyro7878 said:


> What is a TiVo Elite?


https://support.tivo.com/articles/FAQ/TiVo-Service-Number-and-Model-Number-Table


----------



## Slumpert (Oct 18, 2019)

The bolt and the Roamio use different cablecard brackets.

one has male bracket, other is female.


----------



## KLINK (Aug 17, 2004)

Slumpert said:


> The bolt and the Roamio use different cablecard brackets.
> 
> one has male bracket, other is female.


Thanks for the info.


----------

